# What pumps you up?



## scout200 (Jun 2, 2010)

Studies have shown that combining music and exercise gives your body a  boost. What jams pump you up when you're working  out?

-Scout

​


----------



## Phineas (Jun 2, 2010)

I see the music thread is making its latest run.

I don't listen to music while training. On weekend sessions I devote my morning before training to relaxing with coffee and music and reading about BB'ing, diet, fitness, etc. That gets me really pumped up. However, once I get to the gym I want to take in the atmosphere. The sounds of iron hitting iron and people gasping for breath and grunting really inspires me. 

The highlight of my lifting week is squats. I love them. Can't get enough of them. And, there is NOTHING like being at the bottom of a below-parellle squat, and being level with the safety bars, and seeing them out of your peripheral as you rise above them without needing them. It's such a triumphant feeling. The stress from a 3 RM squat on your final rep on the last set and you go down slowly and you can feel the tension building and then you reverse directions and it feels like gravity just increased twenty-fold and your teeth clench, your face srunches, your veins pump up, and you let out those gasps of pure agony yet pleasure.

And, then you take the plates off, pick up your training log and water bottle, and head over to the pullup bar to do some weighted chins. There's no feeling in the world like that.


----------



## rockhardly (Jun 2, 2010)

Yup!  Music annoys me.  I like to focus on my lifts.  Not some yelping koyote.


----------



## Phineas (Jun 2, 2010)

rockhardly said:


> Yup!  Music annoys me.  I like to focus on my lifts.  Not some yelping koyote.



What the hell kind of music do you listen to?


----------



## CORUM (Jun 2, 2010)

Phineas said:


> I see the music thread is making its latest run.
> 
> I don't listen to music while training. On weekend sessions I devote my morning before training to relaxing with coffee and music and reading about BB'ing, diet, fitness, etc. That gets me really pumped up. However, once I get to the gym I want to take in the atmosphere. The sounds of iron hitting iron and people gasping for breath and grunting really inspires me.
> 
> ...






damn that just pumped me up......  im going to do squats


----------



## Phineas (Jun 2, 2010)

CORUM said:


> damn that just pumped me up......  im going to do squats



Lucky. I don't get to squat until Saturday 

Jump Squats tomorrow, but there just not the same thing. *sigh


----------



## twarrior (Jun 2, 2010)

scout200 said:


> Studies have shown that combining music and exercise gives your body a  boost. What jams pump you up when you're working  out?
> 
> -Scout
> 
> ​



I go to a gym that always has music cranking which is nothing but a concentration breaker.  Earplugs are a good thing however watching the hot women in spandex work out does get a pump going!!


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 2, 2010)

YouTube - Space People

for squats and deads... really allows me to go heavy


----------



## MDR (Jun 2, 2010)

I like no music as well.  Helps me focus, and I do like the background sound of the gym.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2010)

rockhardly said:


> Yup!  Music annoys me.  I like to focus on my lifts.  Not some yelping koyote.



This.

But I finally bought an mp3 player. It has a fine layer of dust on it.

And if I'm at the gym and Enter Sandman or an AC/DC tune starts playing? 






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Flathead (Jun 3, 2010)

No music here either. Trying to set a new PB each week, is my driving force!


----------



## ectomorph141 (Jun 3, 2010)

Its also rare that I listen to music while I lift.  I try stay focused when I lift and music distracts me.    But I do listen to music if I am running or jogging but thats rare.


----------



## scout200 (Jun 3, 2010)

rockhardly said:


> Yup!  Music annoys me.  I like to focus on my lifts.  *Not some yelping koyote.*



LOL!

-Scout


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 3, 2010)

Phineas said:


> I see the music thread is making its latest run.
> 
> I don't listen to music while training. On weekend sessions I devote my morning before training to relaxing with coffee and music and reading about BB'ing, diet, fitness, etc. That gets me really pumped up. However, once I get to the gym I want to take in the atmosphere. The sounds of iron hitting iron and people gasping for breath and grunting really inspires me.
> 
> ...



I think I just came a little....


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 3, 2010)

For me...caffeine and my favorite loud music.  Everything I do is to music.  I can't really workout without it.


----------



## unclem (Jun 3, 2010)

^^^^^^^^ i agree peace bro. imo


----------



## rockhardly (Jun 4, 2010)

Phineas said:


> What the hell kind of music do you listen to?




I can live without it.  But the yelping koyote comparison is how music sounds to me when I am trying to focus on my lifts, especially squats.  It aggrevates the shit outta me.


----------



## Muscle mentor (Jun 4, 2010)

I find once again music gets me going, but the thing that gets me pumped up the most is when my training partner is reping out more *weight,* I might go to the gym felling a little bit flat and by the time I have finished I am acting like it was my first ever workout.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 4, 2010)

Music and proper breathing. Truth is, the music is just to block out of background noise, and my brain hardly hears the music.


----------



## scout200 (Jun 4, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> For me...caffeine and my favorite loud music.  Everything I do is to music.  I can't really workout without it.



See, we can relate... Everything I do is to caffeine! lol

-Scout


----------



## Phineas (Jun 4, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> For me...caffeine and my favorite loud music.  Everything I do is to music.  I can't really workout without it.



I love this combination, though I do it before my workout. Combing coffee and/or green tea with rock and metal is a recipe for the jimmy legs.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 4, 2010)

German industrial metal, like Rammstein.  

The fag stuff playing through the speakers at the gym is a complete distraction.  Might work for the chest & bicep only crowd but not for me.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2010)

What pumps me up?  Hot chicks.

I don't care how many reps, sets or exercises I've done, if a hot chick walks buy, I can do double what I've done so far and seem indifferent doing it.

Nothing motivates a workout like a hot chick.


----------



## fufu (Jun 4, 2010)

DOMS said:


> What pumps me up?  Hot chicks.
> 
> I don't care how many reps, sets or exercises I've done, if a hot chick walks buy, I can do double what I've done so far and seem indifferent doing it.
> 
> Nothing motivates a workout like a hot chick.



I think you've found yourself in a new niche market. The latest sensation in weight lifting supplements, "female gym escorts".


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 5, 2010)

Thankfully i work at my gym, so i made a playlist on the gym PC and put it on whenever i train. I love the perks. This is my current playlist:



> Slayer - Angel of Death
> Rob Zombie - Dragula
> Slipknot - Wait and Bleed
> Rhapsody - Dawn of Victory
> ...



Hearing these songs in a public gym is amazing. Makes me laugh every time.


----------



## nova1970sb (Jun 5, 2010)

black label society , metallica, slayer and pantera l


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 5, 2010)

Lately I've had my iPod on NOT shuffled - so I've got massive blocks of Metallica and GnR with some Kid Rock and a couple different mixes of Du Hast... but its been Ronnie James Dio getting me thru. 

That and a good arm day will get a massive bicep pump!


----------



## scout200 (Jun 7, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> Lately I've had my iPod on NOT shuffled - so I've got massive blocks of Metallica and GnR with some Kid Rock and a couple different mixes of Du Hast... but its been Ronnie James Dio getting me thru.
> 
> That and a good arm day will get a massive bicep pump!



Hey sassy69,

I liked how you mentioned that you have your iPod on - not shuffled.  It seems to me, whenever my iPod is on shuffle, I don't like the "arrangement" of the songs lol!

-Scout


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 7, 2010)

When its time for bulking and going over 800 in the deads, I blare this out of my headphones...




YouTube Video


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 7, 2010)

Phineas said:


> I see the music thread is making its latest run.
> 
> I don't listen to music while training. On weekend sessions I devote my morning before training to relaxing with coffee and music and reading about BB'ing, diet, fitness, etc. That gets me really pumped up. However, once I get to the gym I want to take in the atmosphere. The sounds of iron hitting iron and people gasping for breath and grunting really inspires me.
> 
> ...



This is funny and shows how differently we are wired as human beings.  I squat because its such a good exercise.  However, if getting your ass kicked would stimulate as much growth, I would go provoke a fight with a badass weekly.  I would rather get hit in the mouth than squat.


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> When its time for bulking and going over 800 in the deads, I blare this out of my headphones...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ummmm.... ok


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> When its time for bulking and going over 800 in the deads, I blare this out of my headphones...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








YouTube Video


----------



## unclem (Jun 7, 2010)

i was going to say metformin but thats after training. your doing 800lb deads for reps, pretty good. imo


----------



## unclem (Jun 7, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> Lately I've had my iPod on NOT shuffled - so I've got massive blocks of Metallica and GnR with some Kid Rock and a couple different mixes of Du Hast... but its been Ronnie James Dio getting me thru.
> 
> That and a good arm day will get a massive bicep pump!


 

good to see another GnR and metallica fan on here peace. imo


----------



## scout200 (Jun 9, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> I would rather get hit in the mouth than squat.



Ha ha! Nice!

-Scout


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 9, 2010)

Trololo is hilarious.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jun 9, 2010)

Posted this already but one more time, this video gives me a good pump:

YouTube - Epic Bodybuilding


----------



## scout200 (Jun 10, 2010)

DiGiTaL said:


> Posted this already but one more time, this video gives me a good pump:
> 
> YouTube - Epic Bodybuilding



Wow, that vid is absolutely phenomenal!  Thanks for sharing!

-Scout


----------

